

Remember Microsoft Glimmer, Visual jQuery Editor - phiggis

How many of you downloaded it? was it a good idea, what was good and bad? do you think its still a good idea? what would of made it work?<p>please goto http://www.jqueryeditor.com if you like the idea of Visual jQuery Editor
======
bdfh42
I visited the link <http://www.jqueryeditor.com> and read the page and have no
idea what it is about.

Use case? Example? Then someone might take a look - me I've spent more than
enough time on it already.

